# case 442



## magtop (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello. I'm new at this. I need help hooking up the pieces that will lift the sleeve hitch up. The front plow is on my 442 case now. Thank you tom


----------



## magtop (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello. I have a 1969 case 442. Could some show a picture on how the linkage hooks up to the sleeve hitch to raise and lower it. Thank you


----------



## magtop (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello. Will some one show me a picture of the linkage to raise and lower the sleeve hitch on a 1969 case 442' thAnk you.


----------



## magtop (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello. Could some one post a picture on how the linkage hooks up to the sleeve hitch to the bar that you lower and raise it with. Thank you


----------

